# Good Price?



## Dropshot (Nov 13, 2008)

Have friend wanting to sell never fired Glock 23 with Trijicon night sights and two mags for $500?

Is that a good deal? I was really wanting a 9mm but if this is a good deal I might have to settle.


----------



## BlueGumyBear (Jan 8, 2009)

Well the gun itself sells for around 500 dollars by itself, so I'm going to assume that it would be a fairly decent deal.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Price at Bud's for a Glock 23 with night sights is $582 MAP. Sounds OK.

KG


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

My son just bought a 23 at a local shop paid 539.00 w/o night sights. It had adj. sights.


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

I paid $489 for my Glock 19 w/o night sights. Sounds like a decent deal.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

The Trijicons are more expensive than the others, also. Glock mags are $25-30 now, so I think it's a great deal.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

If you don't pick it up, do you mind if I get it?

It's a great deal.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

greenjeans said:


> The Trijicons are more expensive than the others, also. Glock mags are $25-30 now, so I think it's a great deal.


I agree. Good deal IMO. Did you say the G23 was a 3rd generation? Finger groove grip? I've been contemplating trading my G22 for a G23.


----------

